# Can you cover electrical wire with spackle?



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Answered here. http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/electrical-wires-spackle-533497/ We read them all.


----------



## Mikey Fresh (Aug 13, 2017)

If safe means "no risk", then no, this is not safe, nor is it typical. It's not gonna start a fire or anything as is, but because wires usually are not covered with drywall mud at the surface of the drywall, you risk putting a screw or nail into them someday. You'll never be able to properly finish the drywall in the corner with exposed wires.


----------



## 12heather (Jul 26, 2017)

Ok. Thanks. I don't plan on doing anything else there besides painting. It's the garage. I just moved in. I'm sure whenever I do sell I will have to fix it.


----------

